# [solved] phpinfo: MYSQL_SOCkET vs. mysql.default_socket

## pactoo

Hello,

phpinfo shows two values for the socket location of php. One is called MYSQL_SOCKET, the other one, which I can define in the php.ini is called mysql.default_socket.

Now I wonder where the first comes from and where or how to manipulate this. And what is the difference?Last edited by pactoo on Mon Dec 01, 2008 8:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Boosty

Little late but in case your still wondering:

The first one comes from the ./configure option --with-mysql-sock.

----------

## pactoo

No, not to late. I did not even get an answer at the php mailing list, so this is still quite helpfull. Thanks!

----------

